# Jennifer - by Mink, aka Ichida (~BBW, ~BHM, Eating, Romance ~MWG)



## Ichida (Jul 26, 2006)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Eating, Romance ~MWG_ - a beautifully begun tale of sticking up for one's beliefs

[Author's note: Here's a story written a long while back. I had forgotten about it until I saw it turn up as an orphaned story in the Discard Forum. I indeed intended it to be a bit longer, so I'll post it in sections. I'm in college full time as well as working full time so I'll get it done while I can. Please let me know what you think...!]

*Jennifer 
By Mink (aka Ichida)​*
*PART ONE *

Chris bent down to tie his shoelaces and relished the feel of his firm, tight stomach. He had been working on his body all summer and had finally achieved his goal - a six pack and biceps to die for. 

Women were falling over him left, right and center. And yet, he never once glanced at them - the reason you ask? Well, Chris liked his girls with some meat on them, the kind that jiggled and moved whenever they walked and hung over their pants… Sorry, getting off-topic. To put it plainly, Chris liked fat girls, and the only girls who seemed interested in him were the skinny cheerleading types. 

Chris straightened and stretched, slinging his backpack over his shoulder easily. He grabbed his muffin off the counter and headed out for the first day of school. As he jogged to school he waved to friends and nodded to people he only faintly knew. A few bigger girls caught his eye, but he either knew them to be bitches or slobs, and neither appealed to him. 

The bell rang and he slipped into his seat. The teacher started droning about the protocols of school, but paused as a girl huffed into the classroom, trying to avoid notice. She looked for a seat and took the one directly beside Chris. 

She pulled off her light overshirt and revealed a very, very sexy body underneath. Two plump love handles strained the sides of her shirt. When she sat her belly formed into two rolls, a tiny one under her breasts, and a bigger one that covered her whole tummy. Her perfect stomach mounded in front of her and threatened to lift her tight shirt. It also poured out over the front of her pants, jiggling, an inch over her belt-line. 

"Hi, my name's Chris," he said, offering her his hand. She took it, and he got an electric thrill at the feel of her soft hand in his. 

She smiled, dimpling, and responded, "I'm Jennifer!" 

She took her hand back and began unpacking for the class. Chris followed suit, noting her vibrant presence, and her warm smile. After the class ended, Chris tried to see which class she went to, but couldn't tell. He resigned himself to seeing her in only his first period classes. 

During lunch, however, he heard taunting voices and hard breathing, and went to investigate. He was shocked to see a few of his "friends" torturing this girl, tossing her lunch around and making her chase it. 

"You're already too fat, you don't need this!" his friend Tyler exclaimed. 

"The exercise should be good for you, tubby," Tina giggled. 

"Stop that!" Chris yelled, stomping forward, furious. He shoved Tyler aside, shielding Jennifer with his body. "Come on, these idiots aren't worth your time, Jennifer." 

He walked forward, ignoring Tyler, until his friend's fist connected with his face. 

He staggered back, grunting in pain as Jennifer gasped, fumbling for some tissue to care for his nosebleed. Chris went crazy, attacking Tyler all out; Chris fought bacxk, the last thing he remembered was banging Tyler's head against the locker as he himself passed out from his own blood loss.. 

"Oh, my face," Chris groaned, shifting on the hard bed. "What happened?" 

"Well, you were expelled from school, like that idiot Tyler and that poor girl Jennifer! How could you do something like that, Chris?" His mother demanded, almost in tears. 

She walked out of the room without another word, leaving Chris feeling guilty. 

A few minutes later Jennifer slipped in, sitting beside him and telling him how thankful she was that he stuck up for her, but that he shouldn't have done that. She hugged him tightly, making him hard as her soft body pressed against his. She looked down at him and said, "I need to repay you, but I'm only good at one thing…" 

"What is it?" Chris asked, interested. 

"I'm a GREAT cook, and your mom said that she was never home and she would love it if I could cook for you, and since my dad's on a business trip for a month or two, and we are both going to get virtual-schooled, it would work out if I just stayed here, don't you think? " she gushed, wringing her hands nervously. 

"That would be the best!" he yelped, hugging her to him. 

*******

"I hope you like breakfast," a voice said close to him. He grunted and rolled over, opening his eyes sleepily. 

A really yummy smell met his nose and he sat up sniffing. 

"Here you are, Chris," Jen said as she placed two HUGE plates on his dresser, filled with pancakes, waffles, BLT sandwiches, eggs and a big glass of orange juice. 

"I can't eat all that!" Chris said in disbelief. 

"No no, one's for me, silly," she said giggling. She handed one plate to him and sat on the edge of his bed. She dug in, watching him to see if he did the same. He did - it was delicious! The pancakes and waffles were drenched in butter and syrup and melted in his mouth, and the eggs were flavored with just the right amount of salt and pepper. 

"Oh man, I'm full!" Chris moaned after awhile in complaint. 

"Oh shush, breakfast is the most important meal of the day! You need to fill up!" Jen scolded, scraping the last of the eggs off her plate. 

Just the thought of this plump girl having eaten all that food made Chris get hard, and he finished his sandwiches in a daze. 

He sat on the edge of his bed, and started in surprise - he could feel his belly touching his thighs. It wasn't an unpleasant sensation, and he dismissed it, thinking it was because of the way he was sitting. 

Chris and Jen worked on the computers until lunch, when Jen made a lunch that could have been a dinner - steak, potatoes, and green beans. All in huge portions. Chris' stomach was stretched from breakfast, and he had been working hard, so he polished off lunch with no problem. 

Jen giggled and took his plate. "You were such a good boy, finishing your lunch; you deserve desert!" She got out a large, warm, apple pie and gave it ALL to him. 

Chris wondered how he was going to finish it all, and managed half with little problem. On to the second half, he had to unbutton and unbuckle his pants, and was breathing heavily when he finished. He leaned back, belly bulging out firmly into space. 

Jen walked in at that moment and slid her hands around his belly and patted the front of his gut. "Wow, full are we?" She giggled again and smiled, eyes sparkling her approval. 

Again, Chris and Jen worked, this time until dinner, when the same thing ensued. Chris could not walk. He had just eaten enough for two or three people, and his belly was now definitely sitting on his thighs, his six pack very very strained, trying to keep his stomach tucked. 

Jen also, was full. She had her pants undone, and her belly shook and settled with her breathing. 

Chris was wondering - what was wrong with him? Why couldn't he control his eating around his goddess?


----------



## Ichida (Jul 26, 2006)

*PART TWO*

Anyone can tell you sunbeams are attracted to closed eyes &#8211; they can warp themselves around furniture just to get to them. They also hurt. Chris hissed and rolled over to face his door, eyes barely cracked. Chris only had a moment to realize Jennifer was leaning around his bedroom doorframe before a wad of paper hit him on the forehead. 

"Nnnnngh….” He groaned incomprehensibly. His battered face hurt even worse than yesterday &#8211; at least it meant it was healing. Or something. Rolling over he pulled his pillow over his face, tucking his knees into his empty stomach. 

“Oh sure, give me a huge target!” Jen laughed as she nailed him in the ass with another wad of paper.

“My ass is not huge,” he retorted with quiet indignation. He sat up and stiffened his back, stretching. 

“No breakfast in bed today?” He asked wistfully, his light brown hair tousled, falling in his eyes.

“No. I thought maybe you should have to work for it today!” She said teasingly and padded down the hall, her long blonde hair twirling around her in a disappearing arc. 

Now that he was sitting, and the prospect of food was awaiting him, sleep didn’t seem nearly as attractive. Groaning, he flopped back on his bed, putting his arms behind his head. He felt as if he had woken up after a particularly vivid dream. You know the ones &#8211; where you dream your parents found out something secret and were angry but in the morning they seem all normal? That kind. If it wasn’t for the pain, headache, and Jennifer having woken him up Chris knew he would have assumed he dreamt it.

“Come ON!” Jennifer called, her voice echoing slightly. Chris smiled and put a shirt on. Just as he was crossing the door he paused. Scratch the shirt &#8211; hadn’t he worked out the whole summer to be able to go topless? He pulled it off, smiling contentedly at the feel of his biceps flexing.

He made a running slide into the kitchen, his socks (why DO guys sleep with their socks on?) sliding on the linoleum. He stopped right in front of his chair, which he sat on nonchalantly. 

“Show off,” Jen laughed. Chris could feel her eyes on him, and he felt his skin begin to warm, the hairs on his forearms rising pleasantly. She was dressed in shorts and a t-shirt. The shorts were obviously too snug, and the top only accentuated the soft roll of flab cradled above her belt.

“Are you ok?” Chris asked, his brown eyes very soft. His deep voice dropped even lower, and he touched the wrist closest to him lightly. She looked confused, blushing scarlet. 

“About the fight…” Her eyes cleared and she smiled, waving a hand in dismissal. “I still don’t understand how you got expelled too.”

“Well, I kind of jumped on Tina when she tried to hit you-”

“That’s only worth a suspension, max.” Chris picked up his fork and stuck a strip of bacon into his mouth, chewing intently.

“-and then broke her arm and her nose.” Her voice was barely audible, and she fiddled with her fork, not meeting his eyes.

“A tiny little thing like you?” He looked at her in disbelief.

Jennifer shrugged uncomfortably.

“I’m not exactly tiny,” she laughed awkwardly, tugging at her shirt. 

Chris paused, on the verge of saying something, then decided to leave it for now. “I mean you’re only what? 5’4? Tina’s at least 5’8!” He had nearly finished his bacon. 

“You should make more bacon next time,” he commented, saving her from answering.

She smiled and stuck a strip in her own mouth. “I wouldn’t want to ruin your figure,” she commented. There was something in her voice that made him look up at her. It wasn’t as if she was lying, but her voice lacked sincerity. 

She looked at him and bit her lip. “Thanks for sticking up for me Chris &#8211; you really didn’t have to &#8211;”

“Yes I did. Jennifer, even if I hadn’t just met you and liked you I would have stuck up for you. I know that doesn’t sound romantic and I should be saying something like &#8216;I did it all for you because I loved you instantly’ but I’m not that way. I mean I like girls, and I like you but I, uh…” 

He stumbled to a halt then grinned sheepishly, rubbing the back of his neck awkwardly. 

“You know what I mean,” he muttered, looking away and shoving half a sausage into his mouth to avoid shoving his foot in any deeper.

Jennifer was still trying not to giggle, and her blush had deepened. For all they felt like they had known each other forever there was still a sense of shyness about their relationship that both knew would simply take time. A few moments passed quietly, while Chris methodically ploughed back his plate, occasionally making happy noises. 

Jennifer had gotten up to rinse her plate off, and Chris looked startled when she dropped quite a bit of bacon onto his plate. “You seemed to enjoy it yesterday so I thought just in case…” She explained with a small smile.

Chris grinned in delight &#8211; bacon had to be his favourite food. He ate the bacon greedily, groaning as he finished. “I swear, you are way too good a cook.” 

He stood and his swollen tummy pushed out slightly. It takes more than a night or two of overeating to change a guys shape, but his abs were clearly unable to deal completely with the internal pressure and had bowed out slightly. Immediately he straightened his shoulders and sucked in, hoping to god she hadn’t noticed.

“I don’t think I can start school yet…Wanna watch something?” Jennifer asked, her blonde bangs framing her face adorably. He head was tilted at an angle that clearly accentuated her double chin. At six feet he was tall enough she had to look up to him.

“Oh…I usually work out at this time…but somehow I don’t feel up to it.” He gestured to his torso, which was a mass of bruises from the fight. “So a movie sounds great.”

“You like popcorn?”

“At…” Chris twisted to look at the clock. “Ten AM?” I don’t know…Seems a little early.” He walked into the living room, placing a pillow on his stomach to hide the bulge, resting his arms on it. 

“Ok, I’m going to make some for myself,” Jennifer said, doing just so. After the popcorn was done she brought the bowl into the room and sat beside him. He hit play and the previews started.

“What are we watching?” Jennifer asked, popping a handful into her mouth. She noticed Chris eying the popcorn and offered it to him. He shook his head, so she took a few and placed them on his lips. 

“You know you waaant it,” she teased, sticking the tip of her tongue out the side of her mouth.

Chris ate the popcorn, hardening. There was something so erotic about this scene. He felt hugely fat and stuffed, trapped between an armrest and a beautiful woman who was pushing even more food on him and teasing him. 

He wondered at his own feelings &#8211; he knew he liked his girls chubby but he felt just as much pleasure from her feeding him as watching her feed herself. His lips burned where her fingers had touched.

Jennifer stopped, looking up at him, her fingers hovering close to his lips. She felt her chest tighten and she shivered, looking into his deep, hungry eyes. He licked his lips and she inhaled sharply, leaning closer to him unconsciously. She felt his arms wrap around her, drawing her closer. She closed her eyes, curling an arm around his neck and knocking the pillow aside as she placed the other on his gut for balance. He made a funny noise and pulled back slightly. 

“Sorry,” he whispered hoarsely, drawing a finger along her jaw. “I ate too much…Stomach kind of hurts. I really shouldn’t eat so much or I’ll get fat,” He said, kissing her chin.

“What’s wrong with that?” Jennifer murmured as she scooted forwards. She had never really appreciated arm muscles until now &#8211; they wrapped around her and made her feel tiny and protected. Her brain felt muzzy, and she was vaguely surprised at her own forwardness and candor.

“Fat isn’t attractive,” Chris tried to explain, voice muffled by her lips and his severe distraction. It is perhaps unfortunate that he attempted to say this while sitting next to a gorgeously plump girl, his hand resting on a bulging love handle. 

He felt her freeze, pulling away and his brain tripped over itself trying to rewind. “I didn’t mean, I mean, not you, me, you know, I mean…” he said feebly, trying to hold her close. 

“No, I get it. I’m just a plaything until you get someone better.” She disentangled herself from his arms and stood up, looking away. The previews hadn’t even finished. 

“I’ll be doing schoolwork,” she gasped as tears slid down her face, darting away.

“Jennifer! Wait! Jennifer!!” Chris shouted. He slammed his fist into the couch, then shoved the table over for good measure. He had never felt so angry with himself. 

He sat back down and put his face in his hands, swearing. “You are a loser, Chris Bentol. A stupid, idiotic, Grade A loser. Here you have a gorgeous girl who’s actually INTO you and you manage to ruin it in two days. Good going!”

Chris threw himself backwards on the couch, giving over to an angry sulk. He shoved a handful of popcorn into his mouth savagely, trying to decide what to do. He finished the whole bowl without coming to a decision. He boxers had rolled under his little pot. He wandered into the kitchen and popped open a bag of Doritos, eating them. His belly rounded out further, skin feeling itchy. 

The pain in his stomach only spurred him on. He felt incredibly self destructive. Finishing the bag of Doritos he ate a four pack of pudding cups, leaning his elbows on the counter and spooning the fattening goodies into his mouth quickly and neatly. Gravity and food tugged at his waist, making it seem larger than it really was.

Feeling incredibly ill he stomped upstairs, slammed his bedroom door and lay down. 

_"Who cares about her? She's just another girl." _he tried to rationalize. 

He frowned and punched his pillow. "_That's a a lie and I know it. I LIKE her, more than I can explain to myself_he acknowledged. It had only been two days but he could already see himself with her in five years. If he hadn’t have messed up so horribly. 

“_How could you say fat was unattractive?” _He whispered, beating himself with it, replaying the scene over and over in his mind. 

“_You used to be huge, you know how sensitive you can be when you’re fat!”_ He sighed, his muscular arms clenching and unclenching as he tried to decide what to do about this girl. This girl who had completely turned his life upside down.

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Jul 27, 2006)

From a post script to this story as posted in the Discard Forum:



> (Unfortunately this tale was never continued and we have no idea of who Mink, the author(ess) is/was)


 
And the response:



> 'tis mine...I used to be "Mink" on the old library...
> 
> Want that I should take a stab at finishing it?




Absolutely! Its great to see you completingyour own story - and a great Part 2 start it is. I'm looking forward to Part 3and whatever comes after. You'll note that the usual editing and formatting has been done. The orphaned version in the discard room will now be deleted. 

I completed one orphaned story a few months ago and am tonight posting another. There are numerous others in the Discard Forum; hopefully others will adopt and complete them. To you, thanks again!


----------



## Heidi (Nov 29, 2006)

Would love to see a continuation of this story if possible - it'd be great to see how he persuades her of the beauty of her size.


----------



## Ichida (Dec 1, 2006)

Heidi said:


> Would love to see a continuation of this story if possible - it'd be great to see how he persuades her of the beauty of her size.



^^ Sure thing - I might not be able to get to it right away, but I'll try my best (college exams).


----------



## Ichida (Dec 1, 2006)

[*Author's note:* You ask for the next part and you receive!! Haha I couldn't study after you asked for the next piece so I had to get at least a little done in order to concentrate. More to come!]

Chris woke up slowly, feeling as if he had a horrible hangover. And he also felt as if he was holding back Niagra Falls. Rolling out of bed he hopped his way into the bathroom, sighing in relief once he finished. He rubbed his nose before doing up his boxers, still groggy. Wait a second…His forearms were touching something. Glancing down he was greeted with the sight of his slightly softened tummy still pooching heavily over his boxers. 

“Well that was dumb,” he announced to the linoleum floor. He wandered back to bed, glancing at his clock on the way by. 8:00 am…too early to be up, too late to go back to sleep. His hair fell in his eyes as he lay back on his bed, the liquid in his belly sloshing. Last night hadn’t brought any insight, and he still felt horrible. Drumming his fingers on his swollen tummy he sighed. 

“I don’t want to get fat again, so I should probably go work out,” he said aloud, but completely unconvincingly. 

“Breakfast!” came Jennifer’s voice. Instead of being warm and playful it was clipped and cold. Chris dragged himself out of bed and threw a baggy Tshirt on, banging downstairs in a bad grace. He pulled a chair out and threw himself down, crossing his arms, a glower hovering on his features. He certainly wasn’t going to apologize if she was going to go all bitchy on him.

Jennifer set down breakfast on the table, then served herself. Instead of a hearty portion she took only a single slice of bacon and a piece of toast, then poured the rest onto his plate. Chris stared in disbelief at the tiny amount before him. There was only a sausage, an egg, two pancakes, a small portion of hash browns, and three small slices of bacon. When he glanced up at her she was looking the other way, only meeting his gaze angrily before turning back to her meager meal.

Determined not to give in first he sniffed loudly, hitched his chair forward and inhaled the tiny amount in a minute. Standing he put his plate in the sink and muttered a barely audible thank you before heading into the computers. He finished his work in only a few minutes &#8211; he only had to send a few emails, then walked upstairs before Jennifer appeared.

Laying on his bed, Chris was only able to read a novel for half an hour before his stomach, now used to a huge influx of food, demanded satisfaction. At first he ignored it, but soon it became downright uncomfortable. Page dog eared, he ambled downstairs, feeling tentative. Maybe he should apologize to Jennifer…

But first food. Opening the fridge and freezer he blew his bangs out of his eyes. What do we have… After a moments agonized debate he chose against the pack of bacon still available and contented himself with a healthy sandwich. As he licked his fingers off his stomach growled again, frustrated, and sent a sharp stab of pain. Wincing, Chris removed the pack of bacon and began frying it up. He stomach continued to rumble so he fished out four frozen Egoo waffles and threw them in the toaster. Once they popped he drenched them in butter and syrup, flipping his bacon at the same time.

Unbeknownst to Chris, Jennifer had walked in and sat at the table. She was trying to do a crossword but she couldn’t help but be distracted by this big, muscular boy intent on stuffing himself. His tummy, still stretched from the last few days, make his shirt drape over the tiny mound flatteringly. As he ate, he seemed to relax his muscles, letting pressure and gravity take over. 

Once he began eating his waffles he planted his forearms on the counter, scarfing them back at an alarming rate. His bacon was ready not long after, and he barely waited for it to cool before popping piece after piece in his mouth, making tiny little noises.

Jennifer was rooted to her chair, feeling herself become moist. She was confused, but gratified to see him eat so well. He seemed to fit and healthy, she assumed he ate like that unless pushed. The way his was eating now seemed almost desperate, like someone who had their first cigarette in a month of craving. 

She felt herself begin to throb as Chris &#8211; obviously in his own world not to notice her &#8211; rummaged through the cupboards above him. The way he lifted his arms made his shirt cling to his distended belly and highlighted the muscles in his arms.

“Oh no,” she heard him whisper behind the cupboard door. 

Concerned, she placed her hands on the table, getting ready to rise. 

“No, oh man, I love these. No…I shouldn’t…” He slowly brought down a whole box of passion flakies, breathing heavily as he closed the door. “

I’m gonna be so fat if I keep this up,” he moaned, his erection throbbing against his boxers. 

“I don’t wanna be fat again,” he whimpered as he placed the first pastry to his lips. His left hand caressed his belly.

Jennifer barely noticed herself taking shallow, rasping breaths as she watched the spectacle infront of her. In all her years as a fat admirer, and in all the stories she had read she had never realized how hot this sort of thing was. A part of her mind tried to imagine him fat &#8211; like he used to be? &#8211; but was blocked by him placing the last bite of the last piece into his mouth, moaning deeply. Coming to herself she fled as quietly as she could and threw herself on her bed, moaning and struggling to get her pants off. 

Shivering as she pleasured herself, she wondered at Chris. So he used to be fat…Probably more than a little tubby by the way he was eating. And he obviously lost it all. Her fingers paused. Which is why he said that about the fat…He was trying to convince himself that she must like him skinnier, not commenting on her weight! She sat up, too distracted to finish herself and pulled her pants back on.

“Chris…” she whispered, smiling. 

“Silly boy.” Her smile widened into a Cheshire grin, and she sauntered down the hall, plotting mischief. 

“Chris?” She called, trying to smooth her face as she heard a muffled oath and the garbage bin open and close quickly. 

“I’m sorry about yesterday, and sorry about this morning. Let me make you some more breakfast, you must be starving!”


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm definitely going to read the next part. *searches for it*


----------



## Ichida (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol isn't one yet!

Sorry Its been so long - I've been in the process of writing a novel so getting time has been a little difficult... 

I'll try and get another installment done in a week or so!

^^ I'm so glad u like it


----------



## zonker (Jan 11, 2007)

Ichida said:


> Lol isn't one yet!
> 
> Sorry Its been so long - I've been in the process of writing a novel so getting time has been a little difficult...
> 
> ...



Take your time. The quality of your work far exceeds the quantity, and I hope you keep to that ratio. This really pushes the right buttons for me . . . as do all your stories...

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: 

I lost some weight over the holidays due to illness, and maybe your stories can inspire my appetite a bit.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 12, 2007)

ooh i wants more


----------



## Ichida (Jan 17, 2007)

zonker said:


> I lost some weight over the holidays due to illness, and maybe your stories can inspire my appetite a bit.



Well we will have to fix that then!! Loosing weight over the holidays is no fun at all!


----------



## zonker (Jan 17, 2007)

Ichida said:


> Well we will have to fix that then!! Loosing weight over the holidays is no fun at all!



You keep writing, and I'll keep eating!!!

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------

